# Templebready fear bui



## fitzaud2 (22 April 2010)

I have a two year old filly by templebready fear bui. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about him or his off spring. I've seen photos of him, and the filly is very pretty, good conformation, and is well handled, but no joy with selling her. Her dam is by Flagmount King, out of a thoroughbred mare called Atedaun. She will make 16hh fully grown. Is the recession that bad that i'll have to hang on to her for another few years?  Please say no!!!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 April 2010)

Here is his website:  http://lowernewbarnfarm.co.uk/index.asp?mid3=1

I'd love to use him (he's top of my shortlist) but now isn't the right time and he's getting on a bit so I may miss out. 

Please can you PM details of your filly. Thanks!


----------



## eventrider23 (23 April 2010)

As far as I was aware they had relocated to France or somwhere....but should be avabilable AI


----------



## gadetra (23 April 2010)

Think he is in England at the mo.
He has a stalion son approved in Ireland and possibly another Templebready Fear Glic but I'm not sure if he's entire or not but he produced the goods for eventing!

As to trying to sell her-yes the recession is that bad. You can still sell stuff but I find they're not makin near as much as they were. I had to let one go for HALF what I was offered for him as an unbroken 3 year old at 5 and fully broken. I only kept him as he was a bit backwards and needed to do some growing and thought when he finally finished he'd make more. Then recession hit and WHAM! halved in value. More fool me for hangin onto him!!


----------



## welshone (23 April 2010)

He is now back in Ireland, can give you a phone number if you pm me.


----------



## hilly (23 April 2010)

He gets around! Last I heard he was in France. Could you PM the contact details to me too, please Welshone?

Lovely cross with Flagmount King/blueblood. Did you see the excellent article in H&H this week about native crosses? Looks very much like TFB's pic too. 

He's a talented little sire, gets everything from 2* eventers to HOYS Small Hunter of the Year champion.


----------



## Niamh Lehane (19 February 2011)

Templebready Fear Bui is now back in County Cork in Ireland. In Aghern near Conna. Still producing. His owner also has 2 lovely sons of his especially a beautiful bay Copper Field with an amazing jump. Visit Templebeady Fear Bui's page on Facebook and see both.


----------



## sare_bear (19 February 2011)

Can you pm me details of your filly too, may know of someone. Thanks.


----------



## henryhorn (23 February 2011)

I have his owner as a friend on facebook and am happy to pass his details to anyone who pm's me.


----------



## Flypast (20 March 2011)

I, too, have a lovely dun filly by TBFB, out of a Connemara x TB mare.  He is a spectacular stallion and was the subject of a 3 page report in H&H about 3 years ago.  I used him in 2009, when he was in Hastings, then he went to France then last year back to Ireland. His breeding is very special and he certainly throws good looking horses and ponies that really jump.


----------



## Fiagai (20 March 2011)

welshone said:



			He is now back in Ireland, can give you a phone number if you pm me.
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is him

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/1973372


----------



## Spins (20 March 2011)

hoping to use him this year for our little sporthorse mare.. hes a legend!!! And his offspring seem to turn their hooves to anything!


----------



## only_me (20 March 2011)

TFB is an amazing pony! Pity he is quite small (well, he is a pony lol), usually anything crossed with him ends up 15.2-3!

Most people cross him with a Tb mare, which sell very well!!

Hope you sell your horse soon


----------



## fitzaud2 (28 March 2011)

Well, sold the filly back to the guy who bred her (my ex!!!!), for half of what I bought her for, friggin downturn in market!!! She's 3 now, and is for sale again, I went to see her a few weeks ago, in a huge field with about 20 weanlings, and i walked up the field and called her- Josalyn- and she came flying over to me, was a bit worried for a sec that she wouldnt stop. She threw herself at me, let me throw my arms around her neck, yet they cant catch her!! Made me feel really guilty for selling her, it was as if she was saying, please take me home mummy!! Please, please let me win the lotto so I can buy her back before they "break" her. This being broke with feck all grass is complete shite!!!!


----------



## Spins (29 March 2011)

pity your not one of the two people that did win it!! lucky feckers!!! well fingers crossed anyway.. and ye never know with her evasion techniques she might stay unbroken a little bi longer!! just enough time to buy a ticket for wednesdays jackpot! haha  I'm sure it'll all work out for the best in the end! you never know you might cross paths again in a few years Ireland is a VERY small place


----------



## fitzaud2 (29 March 2011)

Thanks spins, I'm sure i'll come across her at some point, and yes, def going to buy a ticket for wednesdays lotto, would love to have her back, and if i won the lotto, i'd have her mum too. I'm a right muppet when it comes to animals.!!!


----------

